# Argos 747



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi.all, 

There were posts on the site recently about non-availability of Argos 747s, I've just got back from Lazydays trying to do deal (swopping my 9 month old hymer 544L for a new larger A class Esprit 7870L )On looking round they have 8 new unreg.argos747/8 in stock.So if you want to see one in the flesh, try them. 

Secondly,I still have a new, unstuck swiss vignette available f.o.c. for anyone who wants to PM me, 

All the best, Tony


----------

